# DIRT CHEAP Formalwear and Tuxedos



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

Spats, i think you should do your suit idea, not because joker is cool but just because it would look awesome.

then again my fashion sense is tweaked so i could be wrong.

great site by the way. thanks for sharing


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Yeah, I may have to do that. Of course, when you wear spats as often as I do, it's hard not to purchase stuff like this.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Spats --

Thanks for sharing! I'm calling tomorrow! Besides Halloween... I have 2 growing sons that need tux's for concerts for the next four years. The tuxs don't grow with them so this will be perfect. When they grow out of them...I'll have more costumes for props!


----------



## Redplanetjeep (Sep 2, 2008)

Thats a great idea


----------



## thud (Jan 22, 2008)

Any ideas on where to find cheap tux shirts and ties like are shown on that site?

Also, any thoughts on which jacket would work best for a "classic" vampire?

*thud*


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

If you want the classic Bela Lugosi look~

On the shirt, here is what I wear. It has no pleats and so lays flatter, a look men used to get with a starched bib. The texture is subtle and really white.

Renaldo in a wingtip tuxedo shirt

Make sure you get the matching white pique bowtie.

As for what jacket? Traditional evening wear, i.e., black tails. The numbers you want from the site are models such as 442, 444, 446, 448, 449, 450.

They don't have a traditional pique vest as of yet (their inventory is always growing) but vest #687 is more than appropriate.

Wear with black slacks, and grab either a monocle or a nice vampiric medallion and you're on your way.


BTW, for folks who haven't looked yet, this site has evening tails, white tails, dinner jackets of all cuts, daywear and cutaway coats, all for about 35 bucks.
Slacks? 8 bucks.
This place is amazing.
Imagine burying one of these outfits in the yard for a week and then going at it with a wire brush. The zombies you could make!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Spats, do they have the items (like the vest, for example) in different colors or only what's shown on the website?


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I just placed my order with them. What a friendly lady and great service as well! She helped me pick out pieces based on the style I was going for. She sold me the jacket, pants, vest, and tie all for $50 + shipping!  Every where else I looked for this type of outfit was going to cost me upwards of $150. Here's what I'm getting:


----------



## thud (Jan 22, 2008)

@ Spats; Wow, thanks for the tips on all the items, that helps out a bunch! I'll have to dig through the site again and try to piece it all together.

@ Rikki; Very cool! Did you get everything pictured there aside from the shirt, i guess? <$60 Is a terrific deal!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Yep, everything but the shirt. She asked whether I wanted the pin striped pants or the plain ones that match the jacket. I just told her to send whichever she thought looked best. The lady was sooooo helpful! I will definitely buy from them again.


----------



## thud (Jan 22, 2008)

Awesome. I really like that whole outfit in your picture. I'm thinking of biting your lyrics with that choice for a vampire. hrmmmm.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Classic daywear, Rikki!

Cutaway coat, morning vest, cravat, nailhead slacks...

Might I recommend a pair of gray spats? (said Spats).


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Hmmm...gray spats....might go quite nicely! I also need to find an affordable, yet not crappy, top hat (two actually - one for hubby and one for a skellie who will be part of the "photo op"), a pair of round purple glasses, some gray gloves, and a suitable walking stick/cane. Any suggestions, Spats, Master of the Formalwear?


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Well, my spats are custom, (make 'em myself) but they are based on a couple of vintage pairs from... you guessed it, eBay.

For costume props and accessories, eBay is generally the best place to start for all the items you are looking for, and a number of merchants will pop up when you enter "top hat" or "walking cane" or "purple sunglasses". That way you can find some decent costume buys without dealing with online bidding.
Side note on top hats - the real thing is still available, leftovers from England and Germany (THE TOP HAT SHOP - Fine vintage black silk top hats for Royal Ascot.) but they are brushed silk plush over card, VERY expensive. 
DO NOT get the top hats you see at formalwear rentals, they are trash and look ridiculous. Your best bet is to hit eBay and find a decent costume wool felt top hat with a tall belled crown, the sort that swells out a bit at the top (see my avatar for shape reference).


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Yeah, that's the type of hat that I've been looking for. And ebay is where I've found the best looking ones but still, the cheapest I've found is $60. I'm trying to put this together on a $150 budget and $70 went to the outfit. It's looking like I'm going to have to go over which really sucks because I'll definitely have to go over on my costume.


----------

